# The Witcher: Erste Kritiker haben die Netflix-Serie gesehen und sind begeistert



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. November 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher: Erste Kritiker haben die Netflix-Serie gesehen und sind begeistert*

						In wenigen Wochen geht die von vielen erwartete Netflix-Serie um Hexer Geralt von Riva an den Start und während sich das normale Publikum noch etwas gedulden muss, haben einige Journalisten und Kritiker bereits die ersten Folgen sehen können. Die Resonanz fällt dabei bisher durchweg positiv aus.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher: Erste Kritiker haben die Netflix-Serie gesehen und sind begeistert*


----------



## IiIHectorIiI (29. November 2019)

Ok, jetzt erlaub ich mir ein klein wenig Hype.


----------

